# Ambassadeur 5500c Removal Of Level Wind



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Does any know where I get a bar to replace the level wind on this reel?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Hatteras Jacks sells them.

Or you can get a CT frame for it at Hatteras Outfitters



Jesse


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

do you know if you can use the CT frame from hatteras with a left handed Abu?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

I dont think the frame has anything to do with a the retrieve.

You will need to remove the thumbar, if it is a thumbar release, into a push button release, which isnt really hard to do. 10 minutes with a dremmel and a small file.


Jesse


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Ah contraie. You cannot use a right handed ct frame on a left handed reel. The brakeplate would not fit properly. The threads for the left side plate would also be different.

Check with HJ or Tres at HO. I would assume that one or the other will have the conversion bars, if not a left handed ct frame.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

No.

The threaded ends are on the wrong side.  

QTC make left handed cages. They are not cheap though.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks for the verification Led. For once, it seems I got it right.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Led*

Question where is your spool bearing (Left), it look like your mag adjustment is in the spot???

Or is that knob not a mag adjustment? But a spool tensioner knob?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Led were did you get the mag setup? I am trying to figure out the different parts one would use to make one and were to buy at.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Fish Hunter - the threads on both the studs and the tapped sleeves are 'left handed'.

Orest - the black knob past the end tension knob is my mag adjuster. The reel retains the ability to move the spool across the cage.

Seajay - what you see is something that one of my fishing buddies made for me back in 1996/7, he was a computer component engineer - Joe Gibson-Moore. He also had a part in the design of the Penn 525 Mag prototype, Neil Mackellow went on to use one at Baytown Texas in September 1998. 
A picture paints a 1000 words.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Is this mod kit available*

to be purchased??


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Can you explain how it works*

Like what are 2 brass pin for, that are opposite of each other. I can see they come out of the side plate and look like they slotted for adjustment.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Orest,

Joe no longer makes these  

The 2 brass pins are there to ensure that the mag carrier stays parallel to the spool face.

Joe made a total of 20 of these units, I have 3 of them - Conn Leahy (NJ) has one.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

If you dont mind me asking Led, and this may sound dumb.

But what do you guys catch in england?

I always see alot of tricked out supped up abus, and I have absolutely no clue what in the heck ya'll fish for.


Jesse


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks Led*

I meet Conn a couple of years ago at the SCUSA National's in Crisifield, MD.

To bad am not a machinist.


----------



## Patrik j (Jul 19, 2005)

The "poor man solution" to replace the level wind (if you can live with the top bar still at place) is to remove the idler gear (#5152) from the left side plate and the line carrier from the levelvind (leaving the worm gear and worm guard attached on the frame with the worm gear lock just to secure that the frame keeps it straightness)
Without the idler gear the spool will not be slowed down by the level wind. The idler gear can easily be attached again if one wants to use the level wind again, just get you’re self a c-lock (#4490) to hold it at place if you’re reel didn’t come with it “out of the box”.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Jesse,

We catch fish - not big by your standards, but fish. Cod & Whiting in the winter, Plaice, Flounder in the spring, Bass, Mackerel, Smoothhonds, rays, pollack int he summer/autumn.

We also have terrain that looks like moon-scape too - not very friendly in a raging sea.

You are correct, in that you see a lot of tricked out tackle from the UK - which is often requested by your fellow anglers.

Internet chat rooms are agreat medium for finding out information.

Led.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I have two of them , one is identical to the blue elite you show and the other is a 6500 ct black on a green 5500D frame rehashed into a 5500 size reel .Still one of the best conversions I have seen ....


----------

